
Halcyon Days: Interviews with Classic Computer and Video Game Programmers (2002) - Tomte
http://www.dadgum.com/halcyon/BOOK/MISC/CONTENTS.HTM
======
chairleader
"Some of the most interesting and deadly aspects of the enemies were bugs
caused by improperly terminated boundary conditions in the algorithms. Often
these bugs produced behavior far more interesting and psychotic then anything
I conceived of." -Eugene Jarvis on Robotron 2084

------
digi_owl
There are times i wonder if we crapified home computing by replacing pr
program removable storage with a shared HDD.

~~~
msh
but then we could not really have multi tasking.

~~~
Feneric
There were systems that embraced both models. Remember the Amiga? When using
it for work it'd run off of hard drive and would multitask between
productivity apps. Some games though required the isolated boot model.

Personally I always found the isolated boot model to be kind of a pain (and
even now I prefer VMs over native boots for running non-native software), but
I can see why some like it.

